# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft Groove change de nom : il devient SharePoint Workspace

## Lou Pitchoun

Bonjour,

Groove change de nom. Il s'appelle dsormais SharePoint Workspace.

SharePoint Workspace c'est quoi ?



> Derrire ce titre humoristique se cache une information importante : Groove change de nom ! il sappelle dsormais SharePoint Workspace.
> 
> Si vous ntes pas trop familier avec Groove, le plus simple pour le dcrire est de savoir que :
> 
> 1) Groove est bas sur une technologie de rplication / synchronisation despaces de travail collaboratifs en mode Peer to Peer ce qui veut dire en bon franais qu'e cest un outil idal quand on doit travailler en groupe sur un projet o lon doit accder et partager des documents de tous types. Le mode le plus simple est le partage de rpertoire de fichiers, le mode le plus volu comprend des espaces collaboratifs entiers disposant de leurs propres outils (IM, gestion de la prsence, posts, agenda partag, etc)
> 
> 2) Lvolution de Groove vers SharePoint Workspace est trs simple  comprendre : en plus de ce quil fait dj, Groove va devenir le client offline de SharePoint, car il va grer la synchronisation en local sur votre PC despaces Sharepoint complets (Sharepoint tant uniquement accessible en tant connect au rseau).


Source : http://blogs.technet.com/backstage_2010/

----------

